# New 2012 Front Cap Is Black.



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

A couple weeks back someone posted a video of the new models with a dark front. Now on the Keystone website the Outback does have a black frontend. How hot is this going to get sitting in the sun? 
I've was also told the upper kitchen cabinets will be a honey color instead of white. The fridge and wood cabinets will be a darker shade on current and future orders. I am ready to order a 230rs and now they do this?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The new front cap is actually a chocolate brown, and I don't like it at all. Holman Motors in Ohio is getting a lot of the new color scheme models in stock, but they still have some of the all white versions as well. The cabinet colors have changed as you can see in the photos, with the lower cabinets being a little darker than the uppers. It looks like the current decor choices of Russett, Truffle, and Moonlight are continuing, with a variation of Truffle called "Teak" that offers leather furniture. The linoleum is now a faux slate look, and there are some other changes in lighting and other stuff. One onteresting thing I noticed was that on the 280RS, the battery disconnect is inside the trailer, inside one of the front cabinets.

Here's the link to Holman: http://www.holmanrv.com/rv-search.aspx?s=True&makeid=5311&status=3


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I still can't believe they did this, but they're not the only manufacturer doing so unfortunately. I seriously don't get it at all. Who the heck came up with the color-the-front-only thing?! The decals look horrible on the front end too.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK that's terrible. Who came up with that idea? I like the looks of the white front cap that looks great but brown.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I bet it hides Bug Splats Better - after travelling


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> The new front cap is actually a chocolate brown, and I don't like it at all. Holman Motors in Ohio is getting a lot of the new color scheme models in stock, but they still have some of the all white versions as well. The cabinet colors have changed as you can see in the photos, with the lower cabinets being a little darker than the uppers. It looks like the current decor choices of Russett, Truffle, and Moonlight are continuing, with a variation of Truffle called "Teak" that offers leather furniture. The linoleum is now a faux slate look, and there are some other changes in lighting and other stuff. One onteresting thing I noticed was that on the 280RS, the battery disconnect is inside the trailer, inside one of the front cabinets.
> 
> Here's the link to Holman: http://www.holmanrv.com/rv-search.aspx?s=True&makeid=5311&status=3


The 280rs also gets a new rear window to replace the headboard (which makes DW very happy). Ours is at the dealer waiting for us to get there on Thursday. The plan is to spend one night in it there, and then bring it home Friday. To say we're excited to get it is an huge understatement. This may be a dumb question but: These things come from the factory without any water in them, right, so no winterizing needed? I'll post some pics up when we get it home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Northern Ninja said:


> This may be a dumb question but: These things come from the factory without any water in them, right, so no winterizing needed? I'll post some pics up when we get it home.


They will have water in the lines....and you will want to test EVERYTHING before you sign for the trailer. This included testing all the water connections. Do NOT assume everything is fine because it is a "new" trailer.

Click on the link in my sig below and then go to the bottom of that page. There you will find a PDI document to print off to use at the dealer...BEFORE you sign. It will take you about 4 hours, but you will glad you did this.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This may be a dumb question but: These things come from the factory without any water in them, right, so no winterizing needed? I'll post some pics up when we get it home.


They will have water in the lines....and you will want to test EVERYTHING before you sign for the trailer. This included testing all the water connections. Do NOT assume everything is fine because it is a "new" trailer.

Click on the link in my sig below and then go to the bottom of that page. There you will find a PDI document to print off to use at the dealer...BEFORE you sign. It will take you about 4 hours, but you will glad you did this.
[/quote]
Ok, good to know. I downloaded your PDI when we ordered the trailer so I will definitely use it. Thanks for that, by the way.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

i see that the 298RE does not have the rockers in it also. they have been replaced with a second loveseat. me not likey sooooo much.........


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

To an opportunistic guy like me, the new front cap may mean some hot deals on unsold units in the future. Bring it on, Keystone!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> The new front cap is actually a chocolate brown, and I don't like it at all. Holman Motors in Ohio is getting a lot of the new color scheme models in stock, but they still have some of the all white versions as well. The cabinet colors have changed as you can see in the photos, with the lower cabinets being a little darker than the uppers. It looks like the current decor choices of Russett, Truffle, and Moonlight are continuing, with a variation of Truffle called "Teak" that offers leather furniture. The linoleum is now a faux slate look, and there are some other changes in lighting and other stuff. One onteresting thing I noticed was that on the 280RS, the battery disconnect is inside the trailer, inside one of the front cabinets.
> 
> Here's the link to Holman: http://www.holmanrv.com/rv-search.aspx?s=True&makeid=5311&status=3


The 280rs also gets a new rear window to replace the headboard (which makes DW very happy). Ours is at the dealer waiting for us to get there on Thursday. The plan is to spend one night in it there, and then bring it home Friday. To say we're excited to get it is an huge understatement. This may be a dumb question but: These things come from the factory without any water in them, right, so no winterizing needed? I'll post some pics up when we get it home.
[/quote]
I stand corrected, chocolate brown it is. Need to adjust my monitor. The 230rs also gets the rear window. Like the added light.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Yuck on the new front cap color. Had that have been the color in July, I would have bought something different!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I really hope that is for the 10th Anniversary Edition only. I'm sure somebody likes it, but I'm not one of those.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Y-Guy said:


> I really hope that is for the 10th Anniversary Edition only. I'm sure somebody likes it, but I'm not one of those.


My wife absolutely loves it. I, on the other hand, would way rather have the white, but you know what they say - Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This may be a dumb question but: These things come from the factory without any water in them, right, so no winterizing needed? I'll post some pics up when we get it home.


They will have water in the lines....and you will want to test EVERYTHING before you sign for the trailer. This included testing all the water connections. Do NOT assume everything is fine because it is a "new" trailer.

Click on the link in my sig below and then go to the bottom of that page. There you will find a PDI document to print off to use at the dealer...BEFORE you sign. It will take you about 4 hours, but you will glad you did this.
[/quote]

The factory tests the water system with water. Then they winterize the rig for the delivery to the dealer.

I wont say how many trailers that I got to the dealer that had a sticker on the front door that said "unit winterized" and when I got to say, Grand Prarie, Alberta in the middle of March had slipped by and not been winterized. The dealer would then have to remove half of the plumbing and replace it.

I delivered new RV's from the factory to the dealer for 3 years.

If you do not double check all connections with water from the city water connection using standard pressure before you take the RV off of the dealer lot you are, ok, not so smart...

You will never know.. Know what I mean? You should then make them rewinterize the unit before you leave.

Thats how to properly check a water system in a new RV. NOTHING LESS!

Carey


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

desperado said:


> i see that the 298RE does not have the rockers in it also. they have been replaced with a second loveseat. me not likey sooooo much.........


There are different flavors of 298RE's out there, including those with swivel rockers, and some with a free-standing dinette instead of the U-shaped one. It just depends on how the dealer orders the unit from Keystone. Unless they've done away with those options, you should be able to order one with the rockers.

And, is it just me, or do the entry and bathroom door windows on these new models look suspiciously clear? What happened to the opaque windows, especially for the bathroom door on the 312BH?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

3Dogs_279RB said:


> i see that the 298RE does not have the rockers in it also. they have been replaced with a second loveseat. me not likey sooooo much.........


There are different flavors of 298RE's out there, including those with swivel rockers, and some with a free-standing dinette instead of the U-shaped one. It just depends on how the dealer orders the unit from Keystone. Unless they've done away with those options, you should be able to order one with the rockers.

And, is it just me, or do the entry and bathroom door windows on these new models look suspiciously clear? What happened to the opaque windows, especially for the bathroom door on the 312BH?
[/quote]

The door window of our 2012 279RB is clear, we completely missed this when we were looking at the unit, we have put a curtain (Velcro) and are looking at putting some frosting stuff on it - what was Keystone thinking with this one...
[/quote]
I've seen a lot of Gilligan's FUBAR's over the years, but this one is beyond stupidity. Has anybody contacted Keystone to let them know that the guy with the red shirt and white hat is putting clear windows on bathroom doors?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

In my travels for the last few weeks, while on I-90 and I-94, I have seen a lot of these units with the brown fronts. I don't mind them. They probably did this so the bugs and dirt won't show as bad? They look better in person than in the pictures.... although they are usually going by me the opposite direction at speed and I don't get to see them for a great length of time..


----------

